# stairways with multiple access points



## batros (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to learn if it is possible to open more than one doors to a escape staircore from different directions on the same landing.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome

How did you find us???

The easy answer is yes

The hard answer is depends on a few things

Are you asking about an existing building???


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## batros (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome!

I came across the forum while I was searching for an answer through the net.

This is a 75 storey (182,2m - 597 ft 9 15/64 in high) new residential building (together with separated assembly and mercantile occupancies). Architects are proposing to plan a second entry to the stair to shorten some of the travel distances.

In which code I can find the information about this issue?

Best


----------



## north star (Dec 3, 2012)

*= ( ) =*

batros,



Welcome to The Building Codes Forum! 

The best place to start your search for answers is with

the adopted codes & standards in your jurisdiction, or

we have links to the various codes & standards on

this forum.

See the link == > *http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/index.htm*



*= ( ) =*


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2012)

batros

what code and edition is this designed to???

it will be in the exiting chapter, mainly under door swing and stairs

Do you mind stating what you do for a living


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 3, 2012)

Another consideration is if the stairs are pressurized. Additional doors can increase the amount of air leakage and affect system performance.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 4, 2012)

Watch out for areas of refuge that the stairways may have incorporated into them..... If so, the additional doors may not be allowed.


----------



## batros (Dec 4, 2012)

It needs to comply with NFPA (2010).


----------



## batros (Dec 4, 2012)

I am an architect. For almost a year I am working at a fire consultant engineering firm. I think that explains my limited life safety knowledge.


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2012)

Which Nfpa standard??

101

1

5000


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2012)

We like architects  too they give us job security and we give them job security

Plus they come up with some interesting stuff!!!


----------



## batros (Dec 4, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> We like architects  too they give us job security and we give them job security Plus they come up with some interesting stuff!!!


Somehow I sense this 'interesting stuff' is not very appreciated  

“If at first the idea is not absurd, then there is no hope for it.”


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2012)

batros said:
			
		

> Somehow I sense this 'interesting stuff' is not very appreciated   “If at first the idea is not absurd, then there is no hope for it.”


It is just sometimes you see some strange stuff


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Which Nfpa standard??101
> 
> 1
> 
> 5000


Batros::

And the answer is?????


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 4, 2012)

@ 75 stories I will assume he will be looking at NFPA 101, 2009 or 2012 7.2.3 since there is no 10 version.


----------



## batros (Dec 5, 2012)

cda,

I chacked 101 until now.


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2012)

batros said:
			
		

> cda, I chacked 101 until now.


¿Que?

So project is reviewed per 101???


----------



## batros (Dec 5, 2012)

'checked'

Yes, it is reviewed per NFPA (2010) 101


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2012)

from the 09

7.2.1.4.3 Door Leaf Encroachment.

7.2.1.4.3.1*   During its swing, any door leaf in a means of egress shall leave not less than one-half of the required width of an aisle, a corridor, a passageway, or a landing unobstructed and shall project not more than 7 in. (180 mm) into the required width of an aisle, a corridor, a passageway, or a landing, when fully open, unless both of the following conditions are met:

(1)

The door opening provides access to a stair in an existing building.

(2)

The door opening meets the requirement that limits projection to not more than 7 in. (180 mm) into the required width of the stair landing when the door leaf is fully open.

7.2.2.3.2 Landings.

7.2.2.3.2.1    Stairs shall have landings at door openings, except as permitted in 7.2.2.3.2.5.

7.2.2.3.2.2    Stairs and intermediate landings shall continue with no decrease in width along the direction of egress travel.

7.2.2.3.2.3    In new buildings, every landing shall have a dimension, measured in the direction of travel, that is not less than the width of the stair.

7.2.2.3.2.4    Landings shall not be required to exceed 48 in. (1220 mm) in the direction of travel, provided that the stair has a straight run.

7.2.2.3.2.5    In existing buildings, a door assembly at the top of a stair shall be permitted to open directly to the stair, provided that the door leaf does not swing over the stair and the door opening serves an area with an occupant load of fewer than 50 persons.

7.2.2.5.5.6 Doors Serving Exit Enclosure.   All doors serving the exit enclosure that swing out from the enclosure in the direction of egress travel shall be provided with a marking stripe on the top and sides of the door(s) frame(s). The marking stripe shall also meet the following requirements:

(1)

The marking stripe shall have a minimum horizontal width of 1 in. (25 mm) and a maximum width of 2 in. (51 mm).

(2)

Gaps shall be permitted in the continuity of door frame markings where a line is fitted into a corner or bend, but shall be as small as practicable, and in no case shall gaps be greater than 1 in. (25 mm).

(3)

Where the door molding does not provide enough flat surface on which to locate the marking stripe, the marking stripe shall be located on the wall surrounding the frame.

(4)

The dimensions and placement of the marking stripe shall be uniform and consistent on all doors in the exit

""""""(8)* Openings in exit enclosures shall be limited to door assemblies from normally occupied spaces and corridors and door assemblies for egress from the enclosure, unless one of the following conditions exists:

     (a)Openings in exit passageways in mall buildings as provided in Chapters 36 and 37 shall be permitted.

     (b)In buildings of Type I or Type II construction, as defined in NFPA 220, Standard on Types of Building Construction (see 8.2.1.2), existing fire protection–rated door assemblies to interstitial spaces shall be permitted, provided that such spaces meet all of the following criteria: """"""""""""""""""


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 5, 2012)

NFPA 101 [31.2.11.1] to [7.2.3]


----------



## batros (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your answers and your time.


----------

